# Criminal background check...



## rippers (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a question...

I am a British citizen. I have been living in Denmark since 2000 as a permanent resident. Clean criminal slate.
I/we plan to move to Canada with the family, 2 childen in tow, this year.

Regarding the criminal background check...Do I need this from the Danish police, considering I have been living here for nearly 10 years or from England or both?

My wife is also Lithuanian. She's been living in Denmark for 11 years. Same question applies. Denmark or Lithuania or both?

One of many questions...

Thanks
Ripley


----------



## travelwriter (Mar 12, 2009)

In the past, criminal checks were done for the past ten years for all of your addresses, regardless of country. While this may have changed, you should be ready for the worse and expect them to check your police records for every country (and usually for every town) in which you have lived.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

rippers said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> I am a British citizen. I have been living in Denmark since 2000 as a permanent resident. Clean criminal slate.
> I/we plan to move to Canada with the family, 2 childen in tow, this year.
> ...


You need to submit a criminal background check from every country you ever lived in for 6 months since the age of 18. meaning: Fro, the UK, Denmark, Lithuanian

Jade


----------



## josethpauline (Jul 1, 2009)

Jade said:


> You need to submit a criminal background check from every country you ever lived in for 6 months since the age of 18. meaning: Fro, the UK, Denmark, Lithuanian
> 
> Jade


YEAH right! maybe you can use A1 Background Check coz it is Accurate in People Background Check Information. 
just make a quick search on A1 Background Check website.


----------

